# I'm sexy and I know it



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Somebody is Ripped - YouTube

I work out


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I always say he is ripped but man this proves it in a way lol.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice legs!!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

He wants to Pump You Up! Nice video and he really is looking ripped.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

That was what caught my eyes lol. I wanted to catch his silly woofing at nothing, but of course when the camera comes out lol. But when he stretched I had a o.o moment. No other dog has ever been that ripped of mine.


----------

